# Weekend with Friends



## Taralyn Romero (Nov 16, 2005)

Spent the weekend up at Winter Park with a bunch of friends and of course, took my camera. I couldn't persuade anyone to do anything for me (pose) but did get some fun shots - thought I'd share my weekend with you all.

















(set this one up on a newspaper stand and let the timer do it's job so I could finally be in ONE pic)







* Does anyone think the above picture looks too orange? *I had no time to adjust my camera settings and really hate the color of the photo. I don't have PS so if anyone would like to try and improve on the color quality, be my guest!


----------



## David A (Nov 16, 2005)

It looks like you guys had a great time...the last one looks like he either stayed up all night or is waking up from a crazy one.


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 16, 2005)

You have actually already seen the first snow of 2005?!?!?!?
Waaay cool (in both meanings :mrgreen: )!
Maybe you want to make the snow-pics "eternal" by putting them into the "AUTUMN and WINTER and ICE and SNOW"-theme thread over in the Photo Themes?


----------



## woodsac (Nov 16, 2005)

Fun series :thumbup:


----------



## duncanp (Nov 16, 2005)

ok photos, i think the orange could have been sorted by adjusting the lighting type to something like tungsten


----------



## SteveEllis (Nov 16, 2005)

How do you get such depth of field on the people?  My shots like that come out with everyone in focus.


----------



## terri (Nov 16, 2005)

Fun series. That top image is first-rate, Taralyn. It made me smile to see it.


----------



## Knopka (Nov 16, 2005)

Great photos for a friends' album! Well done . First three are my favourite.


----------



## Taralyn Romero (Nov 22, 2005)

Thanks for all the feedback everyone! The weekend really was such a blast and I think that's conveyed in the photos. Still erked about the orangie one  but oh well! Thanks for looking!:mrgreen:


----------



## Soraiden (Nov 26, 2005)

Cute photos!
I tried to get rid of some of your Oompa Loompa-ness (orange)... hope it's a little better for ya.


----------



## Taralyn Romero (Nov 27, 2005)

Thank you Soraiden!!! Now they don't look like a bunch of orange oompa-loompas LOL! For some reason, when I tried to fix it, it kept looking washed out.... thanks for giving it a go for me - I appreciate it and they will too.:hug::


----------



## Soraiden (Nov 27, 2005)

Taralyn Romero said:
			
		

> Thank you Soraiden!!! Now they don't look like a bunch of orange oompa-loompas LOL! For some reason, when I tried to fix it, it kept looking washed out.... thanks for giving it a go for me - I appreciate it and they will too.:hug::


 
You're welcome!  I'm not really good with levels & things on PS2, but I tried   Yea.. it looked washed out to me too, I had to adjust the contrast, brightness & shadows to bring it back as much as I could.  Glad to help!


----------



## Taralyn Romero (Nov 28, 2005)

Well you did a nice job - it doesn't look washed out at all - thanks again!


----------



## ClarkKent (Nov 28, 2005)

Looks like the place to be....lots of snow and lots of partying! Cool pics


----------



## Alison (Nov 28, 2005)

What a fun series! IT looks like everyone had a great time! My favorite is the 6th that you posted, great use of DOF.


----------



## Taralyn Romero (Nov 29, 2005)

Thanks Alison, I have to admit, I had a little help from an editing program I have that came with the camera.... BUT, that still counts, right?  :mrgreen:


----------

